# What does Selah Mean?



## JM (Aug 13, 2007)

> This is not a passage to pass over lightly as just a simple narrative. Here is wisdom and spiritual understanding. Whenever we see this word in scripture, we should understand that the Lord is exhorting us to 'weigh' these things thoughtfully, and to reflect and consider in good sense judgment, what is 'really' being said.
> 
> 
> And despite claims to the contrary, there is no substantive Biblical evidence that Selah is an interrupter to pause the music while voices continue, nor is there sound evidence that it is for the pausing of voices while the music continues. These ideas are based upon the conjecture and theories of it being a music stop. It is a presupposition rather an well researched conclusion. But what we do know is that it is a word which means to weigh or measure. And in these contexts, to weigh the preceding Word of God and wisely consider them. It is a signature exhortation from God for our thoughtful reflection and weighing of what we have just read.



L I N K

Does this sound right?


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't say at all, but, personally (and contextually), I think of the word as a combination of a longing sigh and an acknowledgement that the things contemplated are too wonderful for me. Not quite anguish and not quite an "amen." But hints of both. 

Maybe "weighing" is as good a description as any.


----------



## larryjf (Aug 13, 2007)

I always thought of it as a musical interlude during which we are to meditate on what was just written.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 13, 2007)

I think the man (in the link) makes a decent argument, but his anti-"expert" attitude is a perfect example of the very arrogance that he presumes to decry. He doesn't even bother offering any notes as to other "experts" who concur with him, nothing. No references, not even to a Strong's concordance. Are we to believe this fellow is the foremost Hebrew scholar alive, and this is all the fruit of his own brain?

Seriously, are we to suppose that NONE of the "experts" have considered, or even favored this argument? How ridiculous is that? Far more likely is that the "experts" are divided on the question, therefore they refrain from the kind of haughty proclamation this guy gives out. Notice that our "lay-expert" gives us none of the other arguments, or what might be lacking in any of them. Nor does he offer counter-arguments to his position, and some humble answers of his own to those. He merely states his own EXPERT OPINION as though "all sane people agree with me. And never mind what other opinions there might be. They aren't humble students of the Bible like me!"

Bottom line, the argument sounds good to me, but remember Prov 18:17,


> The one who states his case first seems right, until the other comes and examines him.


So how about a little grace and humility and respect?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 13, 2007)

This is standard Tony Warren.

Interestingly enough, not only does HALOT not mention such a meaning, but the Septuagint translation is virtually synonymous with a musical interlude: διάψαλμα. 



Contra_Mundum said:


> I think the man (in the link) makes a decent argument, but his anti-"expert" attitude is a perfect example of the very arrogance that he presumes to decry. He doesn't even bother offering any notes as to other "experts" who concur with him, nothing. No references, not even to a Strong's concordance. Are we to believe this fellow is the foremost Hebrew scholar alive, and this is all the fruit of his own brain?
> 
> Seriously, are we to suppose that NONE of the "experts" have considered, or even favored this argument? How ridiculous is that? Far more likely is that the "experts" are divided on the question, therefore they refrain from the kind of haughty proclamation this guy gives out. Notice that our "lay-expert" gives us none of the other arguments, or what might be lacking in any of them. Nor does he offer counter-arguments to his position, and some humble answers of his own to those. He merely states his own EXPERT OPINION as though "all sane people agree with me. And never mind what other opinions there might be. They aren't humble students of the Bible like me!"
> 
> ...


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 13, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> This is standard Tony Warren.
> 
> Interestingly enough, not only does HALOT not mention such a meaning, but the Septuagint translation is virtually synonymous with a musical interlude: διάψαλμα.



Thanks, Fred! I never bothered to look that up. Interesting.


----------



## blhowes (Aug 13, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Far more likely is that the "experts" are divided on the question, therefore they refrain from the kind of haughty proclamation this guy gives out. Notice that our "lay-expert" gives us none of the other arguments, or what might be lacking in any of them. Nor does he offer counter-arguments to his position, and some humble answers of his own to those. He merely states his own EXPERT OPINION as though "all sane people agree with me. And never mind what other opinions there might be. They aren't humble students of the Bible like me!"


I haven't visited Tony Warren's site in years, but use to participate on his online forum. It seemed the majority at the forum was going the "Camping route" (encouraging people to leave churches), so I stopped posting.

Anyway, I was just wondering if anybody knew anything about Tony Warren's background. I didn't realize he was a "lay-expert". Was he at one time a pastor or something? He writes very authoritatively. I was just curious where he got his training from.


----------



## JM (Aug 13, 2007)

more to think about...



> What Does Selah Mean?
> by Chuck Missler
> 
> 
> ...



another



> by Norm Olson
> 
> Q. What does the word “Selah” mean in the book of Psalms? I’ve noticed that in church, during Scripture readings in unison, people don’t know whether to say it or not.
> 
> ...



from a Rabbi



> Q: In our liturgy and in the Psalms the word SELAH appears frequently, and although i looked it up the is no real translation. Can you help explain what does it mean. I know about the explanation that it might have been used as a musical punctuation, but it's not very clear. Are there any other explanations?
> 
> 
> A: You have asked a most delightful question!!!
> ...


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 13, 2007)

blhowes said:


> I haven't visited Tony Warren's site in years, but use to participate on his online forum. It seemed the majority at the forum was going the "Camping route" (encouraging people to leave churches), so I stopped posting.
> 
> Anyway, I was just wondering if anybody knew anything about Tony Warren's background. I didn't realize he was a "lay-expert". Was he at one time a pastor or something? He writes very authoritatively. I was just curious where he got his training from.


I have no idea what Mr. Warren's background or training is. I doubt that if he has an earned doctorate that he'd be denigrating "the experts".

In this context, I would consider _myself_ little more than a lay-expert. I don't mind speaking out, speaking my mind, giving my reasoned opinions, and I don't mind if others do the same, including this guy.

However, he starts out dinging well-(I'm guessing better-)educated men, even conservatives, because they have another opinion? He's a "Bible-only", "me-and-my-Bible" kind of guy, "Just like you can be! and together we will show up all those smartypants who study irrelevant cognate languages, extrabiblical literature, WASTING TIME! Just listen to me. Just agree with me."

I now cannot lose the mental image of the genius from "Princess Bride":


> Ever hear of Aritotle? Plato? MORONS!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 13, 2007)

I do find it interesting that Selah appears in Habukkuk as well as Psalms. 



Contra_Mundum said:


> I now cannot lose the mental image of the genius from "Princess Bride":
> 
> 
> > Ever hear of Aritotle? Plato? MORONS!



 Perhaps someone should challenge him to a duel of wits involving Iocane powder? Ah, the tyranny of experts.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 13, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I now cannot lose the mental image of the genius from "Princess Bride":
> 
> 
> > Ever hear of Aritotle? Plato? MORONS!
> ...





> "I don't think that word means what you think it means."
> 
> Inigo Montoya to Vizzini (The Princess Bride)


----------

